# Mails sortieren



## kevkev (1. Dezember 2005)

Hallo,

Ich wollte fragen, wie Ich am besten mit einem Mail-Server Programm, alle eingehende e-mails, in ordner zu verschieben, die dem absender gleich sind.
Z.b.:
jemand schickt ne mail an rofl@xyz.de
-> Move to /home/mails/xyz/

oder

jemand schickt ne mail an jesus@xyz.de
-> Move to /home/mails/jesus/

Wie würde das sowas gehen?

gruß kevin


----------



## imweasel (1. Dezember 2005)

Hi,

also wenn du POSTFIX benutzt dann kannst du einfach in deiner main.cf auf maildir umstellen 
	
	
	



```
home_mailbox = Maildir/
```
 sollte genügen.


----------



## kevkev (1. Dezember 2005)

Hi,

Also bei mir läuft Sendmail.
Wie mache Ich das denn mit Sendmail?

gruß kevin


----------

